# New litter



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Maggie gave birth to five puppies on December 1. She had four girls and one boy. All are healthy and doing great.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh congrats very cute! Do they have collars on so you can tell them apart?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're so cute. Congratulations.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I was wondering if you were going to post here. They are so stinkin cute. Cant wait to see them grow up into little rolly pollies. I am sure we will come and visit them soon. It just depends on how things are going around here!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are adorable. Now you get to hang 5 more stockings at your home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're adorable. Congratulations! Have you picked names yet?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What adorable little cuties! Congrats on your new healthy litter!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How cute! Mr./Miss Black and White must feel quite special, being the only different one.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, how sweet. Is the boy the black/white one or one of the black ones? 
Can't wait to see more pictures as they get bigger.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi fellow Hoosier!
Looks like the black and white pup will have a "Cruella DeVille" face like my Rosie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, very cute!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Jennifer,
That is just plain wrong. The left coast is having more boys than girls so I guess you are just going to have to come out here and have a talking to our mom's about this. My last litter was 4 boys and 1 girl. CONGRATULATIONS on such a cute healthy litter, glad mom & pups are doing great.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Well you know....seeing as these puppies were born on my Birthday....that must mean I get one!!! :whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are all so adorable. Congratulations Jennifer.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Elaine said:


> Jennifer,
> That is just plain wrong. The left coast is having more boys than girls so I guess you are just going to have to come out here and have a talking to our mom's about this. My last litter was 4 boys and 1 girl. CONGRATULATIONS on such a cute healthy litter, glad mom & pups are doing great.


Elaine, I know there are plenty of us on the east coast that would not mind helping you will all those boys, send them all out to us. :biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute, congratulations!!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

*CONGRATES!!!!!!!* eace:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Oh congrats very cute! Do they have collars on so you can tell them apart?


Cooper comes from a long line of black dogs. I prepared for this litter by having yarn on hand to "tag" the puppies. One by one they came out of the collars I had made. I studied them so that I could tell them apart. Right now, they each have subtle differences. I may have to eventually put nail polish on them to tell them apart. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

pjewel said:


> They're adorable. Congratulations! Have you picked names yet?


Yes, they are my Holiday litter. The first girl is Noel. Second is Holly. Third is Eve. Fourth is Rudolph or Rudy for short and last is Rein (short for reindeer).


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Adorable!!! Sweet puppy breath just in time for Christmas.* :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Elaine said:


> Jennifer,
> That is just plain wrong. The left coast is having more boys than girls so I guess you are just going to have to come out here and have a talking to our mom's about this. My last litter was 4 boys and 1 girl. CONGRATULATIONS on such a cute healthy litter, glad mom & pups are doing great.


I was shocked at how many girls Maggie had. A friend just had a litter of seven and they are all boys! She had decided on a submarine theme before they were born. So, be careful of the themes you think of it may come back to bite you! LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

CUTE, CUTE, CUTE CUTE!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't believe how much they all look alike! Very cute!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Well someone must have been very good this year to have Santa bring them such wonderful Xmas presents
View attachment 17418
. They are gorgeous!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're precious and the names are so clever!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on a beautiful litter! I am in puppy heaven


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennifer~ They are adorable! Boy, what a neat Christmas gift :biggrin1:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> *Adorable!!! Sweet puppy breath just in time for Christmas.* :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


I can't wait to see what they think of with all the decorations and presents. They will learn to rip paper extra early!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute. I love those little black ones. Can't wait to see them as they grow.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wonderful !!! Thanks for sharing and glad to know everyone is doing well.
I look forward to more cute pictures!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:boink: Jennifer, we need one week pictures!!

These are the rules of the forum, we must get weekly updated pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay Leeann. Here is your puppy fix for this week.... They are growing like weeds and getting stronger every day. I love so much about them and so far I like the breeding. We will see at eight weeks.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, I am watching Rudy and Eve for my pick right now.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Thank you, I am watching Rudy and Eve for my pick right now.


They are my picks right now too. Great minds think alike.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats, Jen. I Love their names! I bet the kids are excited!!

Lynda


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

ls-indy said:


> Congrats, Jen. I Love their names! I bet the kids are excited!!
> 
> Lynda


The puppies are my tool to motivate them! If they have a chore, they can't pet the puppies until it is done. I love all the projects we complete when we have a litter in the house. LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennifer, if I come do your dishes or vacuum can I play with the puppies, too?!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats....they are adorable.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Jennifer, if I come do your dishes or vacuum can I play with the puppies, too?!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


Sure, how long will it take you to come to Indiana?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They are so cute. Once again I have to say I give you breeders so much credit for being able to let go of these sweeties. I'd be arrested for having 87 dogs.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

pjewel said:


> They are so cute. Once again I have to say I give you breeders so much credit for being able to let go of these sweeties. I'd be arrested for having 87 dogs.


Geri - I feel the same way!!!! Either I would be arrested, or my family would have me committed ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey I can be there in 2 hours what would you like me to do to take one off of your hands!!!!! Becareful what you say....!!!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Jennifer!!! I need to check on here more often!!!

I think I need to plan a visit  You know, Im out of school until January 5th...whatever time works for you    I need me some puppy breath!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Come anytime Natasha. Just give me a "heads up" when you have some time! That goes for you too, Megan.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay guys, here is a weekly update. Three of the puppies have opened their eyes. All are finding their legs and starting to move around the whelping box. They are all strong and growing fast!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable, I still like Eve's head but Holly is starting to catch my eye also now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They really are cute!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, puppy pictures. :biggrin1: So cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So I couldn't figure out who was who...so I went to your website Jennifer. I Like Holly too. But I am also in love with your Champions-- Maggie and Alana stole my breath away.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> So I couldn't figure out who was who...so I went to your website Jennifer. I Like Holly too. But I am also in love with your Champions-- Maggie and Alana stole my breath away.


Missy you fell in love with Maggie because she is Monte's sister (different litter) and Alana is Riley's half sister (same dad) because you love my boys sooooo much LOL.

Jennifer Missy lives near me so she gets to play with Riley & Monte.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

well that must be it... very good genes. Leeann, I think I noticed Maggie too when you posted pictures of the play date in Indiana... didn't I?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hmmm I cant remember, I do know you were stuck on Riley's chocolate momma.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Kim is the breeder who I got my girls Maggie and Gracie from. She has some great dogs. She is the quiet type who doesn't blow her own horn so I try to do it for her. When Gracie won at the Nationals, Kim was the second call I made after my husband. She is a great breeder and friend. I LOVE the breeding between Rocky (Riley's dad) and Monte's siblings. They always have such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a new picture I took of the puppies so that one of my puppy buyers could print it out to put under their tree. That is how they are telling the kids what they are going to get in February. I'm sure they will be so excited.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennifer, Brad is not very happy you gave away what was going to be under the tree for me on Christmas.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Tell Brad I'm so sorry! LOL It won't happen again.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

which little fur-hav is the gift for the family?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They won't pick puppies until they are about 7 weeks. That way they know the personalities of each puppy. They get to come and visit as many times as they want after 4 weeks old. The buyers who wanted the picture are fourth pick.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That is so exciting. Jennifer they r too cute...wish I was getting one....someday right Jennifer...I need a boy need to have a boy wardrobe!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Of course Megan! Here are the individual pictures I just took yesterday.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Jennifer, those little puppies are just beautiful! I like black


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

We are 4 weeks old now and I bet they are looking really cute but one wouldnt know unless we see some pictures.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwww, they are so cute and tiny Jennifer! Conragulations!!!
Gina


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay, Leeann. I get subtle post. My sister and nephew just spent a few days with us so I have been extra busy. My nephew is all boy so I didn't want to get the puppies out too much and have him frighten them. I have now moved them down to the breakfast nook so they can learn the sounds of the household. Holly is my outgoing puppy and she is excited to see all that is going on around here. Noel is more laidback and loving. Rein and Eve are in between the two. While Rudy is my crybaby. He will sit and howl if his momma doesn't come right away. LOL


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here is a picture with them running around the Christmas tree.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG!!! I need to have this sweet little havanese...Please tell me she's a girl Jennifer... she looks like the RCA puppy!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Missy said:


> OMG!!! I need to have this sweet little havanese...Please tell me she's a girl Jennifer... she looks like the RCA puppy!


Yep, her name is Rein. She is a cutie! Her personality matches her looks.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ohhh how can you stand to let any of them go?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Knowing that they have great homes to go to helps. So does the poop duty that is involved in the last weeks they are here. It becomes a daunting task after awhile not to mention the smell. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jennifer - we hav lovers really appreciate all the time and effort it takes to bring these little guys into our homes. kisses from Henry !


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Tell Henry Thank you from me! It is the most wonderful work in the world. I would not want to be doing anything else.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I love them all. Fein sure does stand out. I do love black puppies though.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww Jennifer I almost missed the new pictures, they are adorable.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Aww, Jeniffer, they are growing up!!! SOOOO Cute!

Do you think your keeping any.....?


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

AgilityHav said:


> Aww, Jeniffer, they are growing up!!! SOOOO Cute!
> 
> Do you think your keeping any.....?


I like this breeding so far but no I won't be keeping any. My husband has a limit set for me and I'm at it right now. I did talk him into keeping another one down the road... I have to be selective and I don't want my girls to be too close in age so I will have to wait.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Wish I lived near you so I could "visit" your beautiful babies! I just know I wouldn't be able to resist taking one home though.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Jennifer, don't you hate it when you hit your limit? I've got room for a couple more, but it's a lot to juggle sometimes!!:juggle:

Seriously cuties, tho!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jennifer they are beautiful.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Five weeks old!!!! Wow, it's amazing how fast the time flies. Here are the latest pictures of my brood. They are changing daily now. They are all healthy, happy fun loving Havanese. I have to say that Cooper did his job well. I like a lot of things about these guys so far. We have three weeks until the big test!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

So pretty Jennifer! Lovely. Oh, wish I was close to some puppy breathe!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

The face on the first puppy is just adorable!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> So pretty Jennifer! Lovely. Oh, wish I was close to some puppy breathe!


I would welcome you with open arms. The more people to socialize the better!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What precious babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I bet it's always hard to part with them, although they must be a lot of work for you!!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They BEAUTIFUL Jennifer. What little dolls.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They are just precious!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

Look how they've grown! Cuter by the day!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

carohav said:


> Look how they've grown! Cuter by the day!


It's incredible how much they have changed. Here are a few more pictures of them running around.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> They BEAUTIFUL Jennifer. What little dolls.


Thanks Jan. Ellie is related to these guys. The pups are her brother Cooper's babies so she is an Aunt!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love when they hit the 5 week mark, they start looking so adorable you just want to grab each one and snuggle him or her.

The picture with Gracie cracks me up, come on lets play.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh Jennifer they are too stinkin cute!!! I showed Jille the pics she said that are cute mommy but we dont need another one. They reminded me of Betzie when she was a puppy. She sends kisses to her to her half siblings!!!! Oh I want one but we are at our limit as well. Enjoy I hope I can see them before they go to there new homes!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ha Ha Jennifer you know all you need to do is invite Megan over and she will end up going home with one.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jennifer they are so cute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jennifer, I am SO sorry I missed this thread and your wonderful announcement. 5 weeks gone by already?! Well, belated CONGRATULATIONS for the beautiful litter!!! The pups are just too sweet! I love seeing the evolution of the pics. 

I can't wait to read more about them.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann you are not helping much with my mhs......I so what a boy sometime but I would be in the dog house for sure!!!! I was just laying on the couch tonight with my baby who will be one this friday.....can you believe Betzie will be one already. I remember when I first saw her, soooo tiny but full of energy!!!! She was just laying on my chest tonight with her face on mine just looking at me and I just smiled thinking about all the joy she has given our family. I am forever grateful to my breeder. She has given us such awesome puppies!!!!! Ok enough about that....Jennifer thank you for all you do for the havanese breed you are truly in it for this wonderful breed!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I will keep the updates going. I was a little late because Alana decided to eat my memory card. The new one holds over 3000 pictures so I am ready for Gracie's litter too!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Lina said:


> Jennifer they are so cute!


BTW... Congrats on your own buddle of joy. I'm glad you decided to get your second. They will have a lifetime of RLH's and joy together.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Leeann you are not helping much with my mhs......I so what a boy sometime but I would be in the dog house for sure!!!! I was just laying on the couch tonight with my baby who will be one this friday.....can you believe Betzie will be one already. I remember when I first saw her, soooo tiny but full of energy!!!! She was just laying on my chest tonight with her face on mine just looking at me and I just smiled thinking about all the joy she has given our family. I am forever grateful to my breeder. She has given us such awesome puppies!!!!! Ok enough about that....Jennifer thank you for all you do for the havanese breed you are truly in it for this wonderful breed!!!!


OOOHHH, Thanks Megan.:redface: You know I love ya!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Okay guys. Here are the six week pictures. They are changing daily. I love all of their personalities. Today was bath day. Rudy was the only one who did not cry. He was a big boy after all.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are a few candid shots of them....


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

too cute! I love the picture of the one with its mouth open


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable and you know I had to run over to your website to check for more pictures LOL.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Just too, too adorable!
Carole


----------



## mitrus (Apr 6, 2008)

I just can't stand it. I love the little black ones, they are sooooooo cute!


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

What little cuties!! Don't you just love puppies??


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the puppy fix.
They are so adorable.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to download a small video of them so you can really see what they are like. I'll let you know if I'm successful or not.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

They are so adorable. I might have to amend my love for boys but keep my penchant for black and white. Rein is wonderful.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Simply adorable.* Help me figure out which one is which please.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

hedygs said:


> They are so adorable. I might have to amend my love for boys but keep my penchant for black and white. Rein is wonderful.


She is a sweetie. The family she is going to has been wanting to get a puppy from me for the past two years. They have twin daughters who were a little timid with dogs. So they wanted to wait until they were older. Well, they have been patient and it paid off. They are first pick of my litter and they chose her. She is a very nice puppy for them and the daughters are so excited to get their puppy finally!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Lilly's mom said:


> *Simply adorable.* Help me figure out which one is which please.


I always post their pictures in birth order. So the same ones are always in the same place in line. First is Noel, then Holly, Eve, Rudy and Rein. Noel is my quieter and a real thinker. Holly is my troublemaker. Eve is a happygolucky type of girl. Rudy was a crybaby when I moved him from the whelping box but has now made a 180 degree turnaround and is well adjusted. He loves attention from Cooper, his Dad. I guess with all these girls to contend with he needs reinforcements. Rein is a sweetheart. All want to cuddle with whoever gives them attention.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

They are stinkin' cute, Jennifer! Oh my. Way too cute for words. 

I'm glad to hear more about their personalities. I just love your last one there, Rein.


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

They are all wonderful Jennifer, thanks so much for letting Jill and I visit with you and them. We are so excited and can't wait for Gracie's litter. It's so hard to be patient and wait, but we know we've made a good decision!

Thanks so much!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Ryno99 - welcome to the forum!

Jennifer - wonderful pups, thanks for telling us about their personalities, that's cute.


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome gelbergirl, I'm looking forward to being a part of the "Havanese Nation".  My wife and I are very excited, and Jennifer has been wonderful, such a great person and great help with our search. We know we have come to the right spot and found the right breeder for us.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And the right breed, these little dogs are wonderful. Can't wait to "meet" your puppy Ryno.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Ryno, I take it you are waiting for one of Gracie's puppers? I cant wait to see them myself.

:boink: Jennifer time for new pictures :biggrin1:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for keeping me on my toes, Leeann. I love posting pictures of these guys. They are now seven weeks. Cowlicks are sprouting out all over their bodies as their coats grow long. The hair is silky just like Coopers. I love each and every one of them. The thought of letting them go to their new homes is bittersweet. I love that they are starting a new chapter and will make their families very happy but parting is such sweet sorrow.....


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are some candid shots. The first ones are Rein. My daughter thought that she needed a clip in her hair. The one with all the dogs was a free-for-all in the great room. Havanese and hair all over the place. LOL The last was me busting Rudy for chewing on my basket.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Ryno99 said:


> They are all wonderful Jennifer, thanks so much for letting Jill and I visit with you and them. We are so excited and can't wait for Gracie's litter. It's so hard to be patient and wait, but we know we've made a good decision!
> 
> Thanks so much!


It was great getting to know both of you. You will make a great Hav family one day soon.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

They are irresistible!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Precious! Love the one where she's chewing the basket! The look on her face is so funny.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

No way could I give these little guys away . I would have a lot of black Havanese and a black & whte for Miss tulip 
Congratulations !!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They are all beautiful! Though I really do love Rein the best.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness. Look at those faces. So cute.


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> It was great getting to know both of you. You will make a great Hav family one day soon.


Even sooner than we thought, we are so excited and can't wait for Rudy to hit that 10 week mark.

Everyone get ready I'm sure I'll be asking lots of questions soon. My wife and I are very excited and can't wait to "adopt" Rudy.

I'm all about getting the right supplies, crate, xpen, grooming brushes, toys, beds, and she's all about getting the right sweaters and outfits. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

They are now eight weeks old. The time is so short for them to leave. It is awesome to see what incredible puppies they have become. I'm grateful that all but two will live close enough for me to see from time to time.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Here are a few cute pictures taken this week. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

They are perfect Jennifer!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I want to hug them, not just look at them! They are so sweet! Love the one tickling the back of the little boy's neck!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Aww!! So Cute!!


----------



## Ryno99 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jennifer, they are growing so quickly, can't wait to get out to see you and the babies, and we can't wait to bring Rudy to his new home!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are getting so big, you will have an empty nest soon well at least till more puppies come  I cant wait to see Gracie's first litter.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They're adorable, and look so happy and calm. It looks like your kids love having puppies around, too
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I don't know how you manage to give them up, they're precious!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are adorable. I wish I had 20 little feet running around my house. Did I really say that???


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. It is hard to give them up. I can't lie about it but it helps to find great people like Ryan and his wife Jill. I know they did their homework and they are ready to be great owners to Rudy. He will have a great life with them. I feel the same way about all of the families these guys are going to. All wonderful.

Leeann, I know what you are saying. If these guys are so nice I can't wait to see what Gracie's puppies look like! It is a hectic but wonderful time for us!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Noel has the sweetest face ever!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my Jennifer....the pics are just adorable....brings back memories when Betzie was little well she still is but you know what I mean. I have told Jillee that she is going to be a Aunt and she is just thrilled.....lol......she says better let her see them sometime before they go. I am sure we will get to see them since it will be better weather. I am glad that you have the perfect families picked put that has to be the hard part of being a breeder. I am not sure I could do that part. Well keep the pics coming. Hugs to you!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wonderful puppies, Jennifer! I love the latest pics. I'm glad one of the new owners will be posting in the forum! :whoo:


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Wonderful puppies, Jennifer! I love the latest pics. I'm glad one of the new owners will be posting in the forum! :whoo:


It will be fun to see him grow up!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

My litter is getting ready to leave for their new homes. Rein is the first to leave on Sunday followed quickly by the others. They will be ten weeks on Monday, it's so hard to believe that much time has passed already! Here is the last group picture.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're so adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

They are beautiful. There are 5 lucky families in this world. Phooy, we are not one of them! I know you will miss them but I'm glad they have found good forever homes....and hope they join the fourm!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I know it will be hard to part with those sweet faces but at least you know they have wonderful new homes.

Kathie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow it seems like just yesterday!! I am sure you are going to miss them!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Jennifer, they are beautiful! Lucky new families!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. My first one left yesterday. It was Rein. She climbed into my lap as I sat on the floor explaining all the paperwork to her family. I have to admit, it was hard letting her go. I spoke with her new Mom on the phone this morning and everything went very well for her first night away. She was the hit of all the visitors and neighbors. Now, the Uncle of this family wants a Havanese because of her. She is a cutie. Rudy leaves on Wednesday. His family just joined the forum so Ryan said he would post pictures of him for everyone to see. We can all see him grow up together!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sounds like you do your job VERY well!
Congrats!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm so glad we will be able to watch a couple of these cuties grow up. Enjoy your couple of weeks of puppy free time Jennifer, it will all start up again soon :whoo:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

What a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> I'm so glad we will be able to watch a couple of these cuties grow up. Enjoy your couple of weeks of puppy free time Jennifer, it will all start up again soon :whoo:


You are so right. It is an exciting time. I have not had two litters in one year until now. Gracie is getting a belly on her. I hope that her delivery goes well. I will only be a week out from my surgery when she is due so my husband is going to be the mid-wife for this delivery. I am going to be the support staff.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

When is Gracie due?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> You are so right. It is an exciting time. I have not had two litters in one year until now. Gracie is getting a belly on her. I hope that her delivery goes well. I will only be a week out from my surgery when she is due so my husband is going to be the mid-wife for this delivery. I am going to be the support staff.


Surgery? Hope all is ok Jennifer.

Ann Gracie is due March 1st.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Jennifer, they are absolutely beautiful. I'm sure it's hard to see them go. I hope your surgery goes well.
Gina


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Surgery? Hope all is ok Jennifer.
> 
> Ann Gracie is due March 1st.


I have to get an hysterectomy. It is the last surgery to combat my cancer. I hope I can bounce back fast. I have a show 3 weeks after surgery I don't want to miss. You know how my priorities are!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Jennifer Clevenger said:


> I have to get an hysterectomy. It is the last surgery to combat my cancer. I hope I can bounce back fast. I have a show 3 weeks after surgery I don't want to miss. You know how my priorities are!


(((((((((((Jennifer)))))))))))) You've been through so much. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope it goes well Jennifer, I'll pray for you and the docs that you have a successful surgery and speedy recovery! (So you can make the dog show of course!:biggrin1


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Seems like there's a lot on your plate now, Jennifer. I hope your surgery goes very well and that you can rest while hubby takes care of little Gracie. You must be pretty excited! More puppies! :whoo:

(((((hugs)))))) and healing thoughts are with you, Jennifer.


----------



## kimoh (Jul 5, 2007)

{{{Jennifer}}}

I had a hysterectomy after my breast cancer about 2 years ago. I will be sending prayers and healing thoughts your way. If I can answer any questions or offer additional support let me know.

Kim


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

kimoh said:


> {{{Jennifer}}}
> 
> I had a hysterectomy after my breast cancer about 2 years ago. I will be sending prayers and healing thoughts your way. If I can answer any questions or offer additional support let me know.
> 
> Kim


Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. I look at it like a bump in the road. I can't wait to put it behind me and get on with living!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Hope all goes well, Jennifer. Wish you a speedy and healthy recovery!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Thoughts are with you, come back to the forum quickly and in good health!


----------

